# What knife do you like the best?



## memorael (Sep 8, 2021)

Which knife do you find you like the best based solemnly on the way it feels when cutting? please describe.


----------



## Jason183 (Sep 8, 2021)

The upcoming Kamon knife


----------



## Infrared (Sep 8, 2021)

The Kuwabara White #2 210mm gyuto. Much thicker than any knife I own and cuts better than pretty much all of them.


----------



## memorael (Sep 8, 2021)

Infrared said:


> The Kuwabara White #2 210mm gyuto. Much thicker than any knife I own and cuts better than pretty much all of them.


Can you post a pic? I have never seen or heard of them before.


----------



## daveb (Sep 8, 2021)

Readily available? Yoshi SKD. 2nd place: Yoshi Stainless clad white. Wat blue KU is right up there as well.

Not so available? Devin aebl, Tillman Leder, Marko 52100, Harbeer Zwear, Haburn 52100, Martell 52100, and I'm just getting started. And no, they're not in any particular order.

It's not the steel, it's the maker.

Edit: How did I forget the old style Gengetsu? Absolute favorite in the "was a production knife" category.


----------



## FishmanDE (Sep 8, 2021)

My Watanabe is my most effortless cutter and a nice weight. Behind that, Shihan feel really good in the hand.


----------



## EShin (Sep 8, 2021)

daveb said:


> It's not the steel, it's the maker.


The maker, and the sharpness. Usually the knife I sharpened most recently feels best. Also depends a lot on what you are cutting. If I would have to guess what I like best overall, it could still be the TF Denka.


----------



## memorael (Sep 8, 2021)

daveb said:


> Readily available? Yoshi SKD. 2nd place: Yoshi Stainless clad white. Wat blue KU is right up there as well.
> 
> Not so available? Devin aebl, Tillman Leder, Marko 52100, Harbeer Zwear, Haburn 52100, Martell 52100, and I'm just getting started. And no, they're not in any particular order.
> 
> It's not the steel, it's the maker.


How's the SKD steel? I have never used it, hear its a real beast.


----------



## memorael (Sep 8, 2021)

EShin said:


> The maker, and the sharpness. Usually the knife I sharpened most recently feels best. Also depends a lot on what you are cutting. If I would have to guess what I like best overall, it could still be the TF Denka.


Knives that you sharpen very often develop a certain, I don't know what, that makes them hard to beat.


----------



## Jason183 (Sep 8, 2021)

memorael said:


> How's the SKD steel? I have never used it, hear its a real beast.


Also my personal favorite if I go Semi or full stainless. Very good Edge retention and sharpens easily, pretty much stainless with little maintenance.

Yoshikane SKD, Takamura Chromax, Konosuke YS( Jusy my guess) are using those steels


----------



## daveb (Sep 8, 2021)

memorael said:


> How's the SKD steel? I have never used it, hear its a real beast.



Yoshi does the SKD / SLD (and White) very well. Good retention, refreshes easily, sharpens readily. I've used it from other makers that were not so much.


----------



## EShin (Sep 8, 2021)

Jason183 said:


> Also my personal favorite if I go Semi or full stainless. Very good Edge retention and sharpens easily, pretty much stainless with little maintenance.
> 
> Yoshikane SKD, Takamura Chromax, Konosuke YS( Jusy my guess) are using those steels


Heiji semi-stainless is SKD, too. I like both SKD and ginsan a lot, but there's also bad examples so again, the maker is most important. Haven't used a Yoshikane SKD or SLD yet...


----------



## memorael (Sep 8, 2021)

EShin said:


> Heiji semi-stainless is SKD, too. I like both SKD and ginsan a lot, but there's also bad examples so again, the maker is most important. Haven't used a Yoshikane SKD or SLD yet...


O man, I used to own a Heiji semi, thing was brittle. But I did love that knife.


----------



## Infrared (Sep 8, 2021)

memorael said:


> Can you post a pic? I have never seen or heard of them before.


https://www.**************.com/kuwh2gy21.html
It's at Chef knives to go.

You can also find it elsewhere for a much higher price.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Sep 8, 2021)

Light weight: Takamura chromax
Lighter mid-weight: Yoshikane skd/sld, konosuke FM
Heavier mid-weight: Watanabe ss-clad blue 2
Heavy weight: Toyama dammy blue 2, Kato WH, 2019 Yoshihiro Mazaki
Super heavy weight (270 gram+ for a 240): none yet

I mostly use my Toyama and Kato these days. Occasionally pick up my Yoshi and Takamura. Many others knives are not being used unfortunately.


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Sep 8, 2021)

Can't go wrong with about any knife from Yoshikazu Tanaka...


----------



## Reptyle (Sep 8, 2021)

My favorite is probably my petty in 1095 from Don Carlos Andrade. It's just such a joy to use, feels great in the hand, and looks gorgeous. 

My favorite real size knife is my Kippington fishhook in 52100. The performance is outstanding and it is attention to detail is excellent.


----------



## timebard (Sep 8, 2021)

I think someone asked the same question last month... my answers are still the same.

Kipp workpony, hands down. Yoshikane is my favorite among production knives. Toyama stainless clad is no slouch.


----------



## zizirex (Sep 8, 2021)

Yoshikane SKD, Takada, Fujiyama FM, Takamura, Morihei Fine finish TF.
Mazaki Nakiri, is till one of my fav.


----------



## friz (Sep 9, 2021)

Konosuke FT, because, is very light and nimble good for professional kitchen, tip is amazing, gets crazy sharp and the thinness helps heaps going through everything.


----------



## Pisau (Sep 9, 2021)

A Global G-2 out of familiarity and I could not kill it despite the contempt/decades of abuse. Another Tony seemed to like it as well (may he rest in peace). I'm very open to upgrade suggestions, but the spot on heel balance point, among other things, already ruled out 99% "better" knives out there. Sharpening it otoh... dear me, this love hate relationship hurts so bad


----------



## riba (Sep 9, 2021)

Dammy Watanabe 21cm gyuto.
Just feels so nice when going through produce


----------



## Benuser (Sep 9, 2021)

A 'workhorse', Suien VC 240mm gyuto, blue#2. Has become both very comfortable and performant.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Sep 9, 2021)

Tie between Artisan 210mm SRS-15 PM steel Gyuto with my custom handle and the Kochi 210 K-Tip Gyuto that I recently received from BST. I'm a home cook so 210 is perfect.

Artisan has a very nice taper for a western knife, thin tip, nice profile. The handle is slim, but doesn't bother me and the western style just feels more responsive than a Wa for some reason. The edge isn't the thinnest, but I guess the grind helps separate food because I really love the way it cuts despite looking like a poor grind. Just seems to melt through whatever I use it on and I love picking it up. Gets super sharp too, and holds it!

Kochi was a new acquisition this year that I have lusted over for a couple years. It is thin behind the edge, decent taper from the heel, and seems to be very calm in reactivity for an iron clad knife. So works like a mono-steel wide bevel with paper thin tip and my favorite K-tip profile. Instant favorite after it went through it's first onion. 

Next on the wish list, Yoshi SKD hammer finish. They have risen significantly in price in the last year or two.


----------



## Matt Jacobs (Sep 9, 2021)

Yoshi SKD and my wife's DCB Custom gyuto in AEB-L, she beats the Sh#%T out of that thing and the edge just holds up.


----------



## Sdo (Sep 9, 2021)

Toyama Gyuto 210mm stainless clad and Kippington 220mm 52100 gyuto.


----------



## JimMaple98 (Sep 9, 2021)

Toyama 270 gyuto stainless clad, the weight matches so well with its thin edge and the convexity. Pretty perfect balance in my use.

Otherwise it’s my 240 TF Hisamoto, it’s probably my favourite profile, also having worked on it enough so that the grind is right where I want it.


----------



## WaTFTanaki (Sep 9, 2021)

Takada no Hamono 210 Tanaka suiboto for everything except flesh, then the Denka comes out. 

When bored and need variety, Wat 180 Nakiri


----------



## Knivperson (Sep 9, 2021)

Probably my custom by @Isasmedjan. Konosuke YS-M is a damn sharp knife as well, but there's something about the aestetics thats not quite my style. I am growing really fond of my new Y. Tanaka as well.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 9, 2021)

Kippington Chevron Fish Hook 

Knives I currently own or have owned:
Modified Heiji SS
Gengetsu
HSC
Kashima/Yoshikane


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 9, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Probably my custom by @Isasmedjan. Konosuke YS-M is a damn sharp knife as well, but there's something about the aestetics thats not quite my style. I am growing really fond of my new Y. Tanaka as well.


Which new Y Tanaka did you get?


----------



## demcav (Sep 9, 2021)

At home - TF Denka 210 gyuto
At work - TF Denka 270 gyuto, Wat 270 Blue 2 gyuto, Toyama 240 Blue 2 gyuto


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 9, 2021)

demcav said:


> At home - TF Denka 210 gyuto
> At work - TF Denka 270 gyuto, Wat 270 Blue 2 gyuto, Toyama 240 Blue 2 gyuto


You are a man/woman after my heart with those knives!

Awesome choices!


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 9, 2021)

Toyama is an emotional favorite - have the 270 beast Damascus and many others - the cutting feel is unlike others, it’s substantial and it’s indestructible.

It’s was one of my first knives - I had a masamoto KS, Kai, and Takeda prior to it. The Toyama was an education 

But soft iron clad Yanick was a beautiful surprise in terms of how well it performed. Blew me away

Hard to say “best” as there are so many great knives


----------



## tcmx3 (Sep 9, 2021)

RockyBasel said:


> Toyama is an emotional favorite - have the 270 beast Damascus and many others - the cutting feel is unlike others, it’s substantial and it’s indestructible.
> 
> It’s was one of my first knives - I had a masamoto KS, Kai, and Takeda prior to it. The Toyama was an education
> 
> ...



my "best" knife changes as often as my mood.

still a fan of my kato 240 workhorse but Ive really been blown away by Shi.Han's stuff lately. 2 52100 240s and a 250 w2 tool steel and IMO theyre as good as anything out there.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 9, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> my "best" knife changes as often as my mood.



This reflects my experience as well. As much as I like most of my Japanese knives I tend to value the Western makers even more highly: Kippington, Isasmedjan, HSC///, Dalman, and Timothy Johnson

Even with the price increases I still think the Yoshikane SKD knives represent excellent value. Despite the relatively flat profile I don't experience the "thunk" hard heel stop I've encountered with some other knives.


----------



## Jovidah (Sep 9, 2021)

My collection is but humble but the Masamoto KS takes the win for me right now. Actually prefer it over the Yoshi SKD (not that I don't like the Yoshi).
I don't know what it is, but the Masamoto was one of the few knives that fit me like a glove from the first second. I really like the way it feels while cutting. It has this really 'direct' sensation... probably because it's a monosteel. The distal taper is really nice - better than on the Yoshi, that only starts tapering at the end. Profile also feels like they tailor made it for me; was the first knife I could use straight away without any adjustment period. It also for some reason doesn't feel delicate in any way, so it's the knife that 'just works, without me unconsciously trying to baby it or anything, while still performing great.


----------



## EShin (Sep 9, 2021)

memorael said:


> Knives that you sharpen very often develop a certain, I don't know what, that makes them hard to beat.


Went through a sharpening session and tried again yesterday. An important aspect I forgot to mention is the profile, the TF Denka just works best for me so if I had to choose the one knife that feels best when cutting, it would be the Denka. But the Dalman, Tadokoro ginsan, Heiji SS and not least the Migoto mini cleaver are all fantastic. Reading through the posts here I think I need to try the Yoshikane SKD some time...


----------



## bsfsu (Sep 9, 2021)

My Yosimitu Kajiya 210mm-ish White 2 Gyuto. Jun-san, 3rd generation, has amazing heat treatment and a great grind, he's one of those blacksmiths that does everything himself. Not too thick and not too thin. A workhorse for a commercial kitchen. 

I have a 180mm white 2 Gyuto too. Same same but smaller.


----------



## Knivperson (Sep 10, 2021)

RockyBasel said:


> Which new Y Tanaka did you get?


Sakai kikkumori blue 1 dammy 210 from strata.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Sep 10, 2021)

My Devin's (ITK AEB-L or the newer amazing ManaCut) are what i reach for more than anything else but the JKI / Gengetsu really was my first true love ... certainly sent me flying down this rabbit hole ... thx Jon! When he was still "cool" in Venice Beach ... LOL ...


----------



## ian (Sep 10, 2021)

Probably this Shihan.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Sep 10, 2021)

Same as with golf clubs... the one I got most recently is usually the one I like the best.


----------



## Barashka (Sep 11, 2021)

Kamon with sgrind was probably my best yet.


----------



## shinyunggyun (Oct 7, 2021)

I only use 300mm yanagis, 240mm lightweight gyutos, and 240mm midweight gyutos. And this y. ikeda yanagi(Yoshihiro), y. Tanaka gyuto(kikumori), and Toyama dammy gyuto are my favorite knives of all time.


----------



## Knivperson (Oct 8, 2021)

shinyunggyun said:


> I only use 300mm yanagis, 240mm lightweight gyutos, and 240mm midweight gyutos. And this y. ikeda yanagi(Yoshihiro), y. Tanaka gyuto(kikumori), and Toyama dammy gyuto are my favorite knives of all time.


Btw. The Tanaka is grind by Myojin


----------



## shinyunggyun (Oct 8, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Btw. The Tanaka is grind by Myojin


Oh wow, you managed to find that out? Who did you ask?


----------



## Knivperson (Oct 8, 2021)

shinyunggyun said:


> Oh wow, you managed to find that out? Who did you ask?


Another forum member in the "which Y. Tanaka? Thread. A pleasant surprise. Makes sense as well


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Oct 9, 2021)

my limited experience fave is the Kato 240mm SG2 Damascus - laser, beautiful damascus, very good Fnf, good edge retention, no need to keep it dry every 2 minutes.


----------



## tomsch (Oct 9, 2021)

These days it's my Yoshikane SKD 240mm followed by the semi-custom HHH 240 AEB-L. I have a new Fuku Aogami #2 210mm that I'm going to take for a spin tonight.


----------



## Bico Doce (Oct 12, 2021)

So many great picks here, of which only a few I could afford. I picked up a yoshikane skd gyuto 240 nashiji finish (by Hastukokoro) from KNS. Tried it out tonight and was blown away by the performance. Big thanks to all of the knife aficionados here!


----------



## memorael (Oct 16, 2021)

Pisau said:


> A Global G-2 out of familiarity and I could not kill it despite the contempt/decades of abuse. Another Tony seemed to like it as well (may he rest in peace). I'm very open to upgrade suggestions, but the spot on heel balance point, among other things, already ruled out 99% "better" knives out there. Sharpening it otoh... dear me, this love hate relationship hurts so bad


Globals get a lot of bad rep but I like them, I find them easy to sharpen to an acceptable pro kitchen standard and they are comfortable to use in the sense that I really don't care what happens to it, one less thing to worry.


----------



## Benuser (Oct 16, 2021)

Not that long ago you get a Herder 1922 for the price of a Global G-2.


----------



## dAtron (Jan 9, 2022)

ian said:


> View attachment 141676
> 
> 
> Probably this Shihan.



What dimensions and core steel is that? I want to get one from him too


----------



## ian (Jan 9, 2022)

dAtron said:


> What dimensions and core steel is that? I want to get one from him too



It was around a 245 x 53 or so, with either W2 or white #2 steel.






SOLD - Shi.han and Isasmedjan 240 gyutos


Today I'm selling my last two fancy gyutos. These made it through some good rounds of intense gyuto battles. They're both completely awesome. I'll post details about the knives in the OP, then devote the next two posts to pics. ----- Shi.han 240mm gyuto This is one of his wrought iron clad...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## parbaked (Jan 9, 2022)

Probably this early BB.D collaboration in silver steel...




225 x 51; 160g


----------



## tomsch (Jan 9, 2022)

Quick update. My Yoshi 240 is king followed by my Yoshi 210. I also have a stainless clad HSC/// 240 that is coming into play theses days. Need to take pictures


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 9, 2022)

These 2.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Jan 9, 2022)

Corradobrit1 said:


> These 2.


So Kato std > Ku?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 9, 2022)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> So Kato std > Ku?


The early JNS WH blades w/white steel core, yes.


----------



## Borealhiker (Jan 9, 2022)

My Watanabe 210. I just reflexively reach for it every time because the weight, the edge it takes, cuts effortlessly, it’s just comfortable and fun to use. Always gotta tell myself …wait… use the Anryu, use the Yuki etc…. other knives. However, I just got my first Nakiri. A Kurosaki Senko. And it turns out I love using Nakiris. I was cutting away with it, loving it. The push/pull style. The taps. Lol, out loud I said I gotta get another one. So I did. A Takeda large. So we’ll see. Probably still be the Watanabe, it’s more robust and versatile.


----------



## gcsquared (Jan 9, 2022)

Best looker: Rader 10,000 Layer 220mm gyuto
Most fun cutter: Dalman PM steel 210mm gyuto
Best all-rounder: Kato 210mm WH gyuto
Most reached for: Kono HD2 210mm western gyuto (my “beater”)
Latest fad: the newest knife in the block


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 9, 2022)

Currently @HSC /// Knives in Zwear.
Formerly @HSC /// Knives wrought clad 52100.
Previously used briefly @Kippington fish hook.


----------



## lasagna pe (Jan 10, 2022)

Right now I'm using the crap out of my el cheapo 240mm Minonokuni yanagi. I really shouldn't use it for a bunch of stuff I'm using it for...but it's just too much fun to slash ALL THE THINGS!


----------



## Iggy (Jan 10, 2022)

I will copy @gcsquared as I like the idea 

Best looker: Xerxes Torsion Damascus Integral 240 Gyuto
Most fun cutter: TF Denka 210 Wa-Gyuto (handselected in his store)
Best all-rounder: Catcheside 270 SC125 Gyuto
Most reached for: heavily modified Masamoto HC 210 Gyuto or Heiji Kurouchi Nakiri (carbon)
Latest fad: Wakui Damascus.. 


Iggy


----------

